# Glasser Wrightwater 12



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

Had Jonathan build one for me. Quality is on par with any boat on the market. We collaborated on ideas to produce a perfect skiff for my needs. I get 26 mph with the new EFI Mercury 15. Jonathan delivered the boat on time and budget and was truly a pleasure to work with. I received photo updates daily on the build and he was in constant communication. He invited me down for the final assembly so everything would be placed exactly where I wanted it. It was truly a custom build and will be a heirloom boat.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's a cool looking skiff. But those power stick things take away the stlye of the boat


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Man that is a slick looking skiff!


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I’m curious why the boat is set up so high on the trailer. Will the hull not fit inside/between the fenders? If it would, it looks like you could lower the bunks about a foot, and that would make it a lot easier to launch.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Good looking boat. Congratulations.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice. Clean build. Congratulations.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Really nicely done. What is 26mph like in that boat?


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

fjmaverick said:


> Really nicely done. What is 26mph like in that boat?


Really surprised how stable the boat is at that speed. I like to back off and cruise at 22-23


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

Added smart tabs to eliminate porpoising


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Added smart tabs to eliminate porpoising


Jon says these boats dont need tabs but IMO any skiff under 250lbs that goes 25mph needs tabs at that speed or it will porpoise. The Ankona Shadowcast chine walks and porpoises as well at these speeds.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2019)

Dillusion said:


> Jon says these boats dont need tabs but IMO any skiff under 250lbs that goes 25mph needs tabs at that speed or it will porpoise. The Ankona Shadowcast chine walks and porpoises as well at these speeds.


Yep, most all these little skiff have their quirks while running at speed. Trim tabs usually overcome them though!


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

In my case I made dramatic changes to the setup of the skiff. The additional weight of the trim & tilt bracket, dual power poles and the 5” of setback effected the balance of the boat. The tabs allowed me to run less negative trim at speed. Without these mods I am confident the boat would not need tabs


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

Bruce J said:


> I’m curious why the boat is set up so high on the trailer. Will the hull not fit inside/between the fenders? If it would, it looks like you could lower the bunks about a foot, and that would make it a lot easier to launch.


Boat is 48” on the bottom and trailer is 46” between the fenders. Gonna look into wheel spacers and moving fenders out to drop the boat. Just gotta find the time.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Boat is 48” on the bottom and trailer is 46” between the fenders. Gonna look into wheel spacers and moving fenders out to drop the boat. Just gotta find the time.


Cool boat. Good idea. Ruins the cool boat look while on trailer. Might need a wider axle. I might have not run the smart tabs and had a small hook glassed into hull. Regardless this is a cool small boat.


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

Shadowcast16 said:


> Are you still enjoying this gem? I am almost ready to pull the trigger on one. I think I am going with the basic hull with no hatches, 15 hp Tohatsu and keep it as light as possible.


Yes! No regrets, I Look forward to every chance I get to run her. I would take a look at the Mercury 15, it’s built by Tohatsu but the adjustable tiller is great. Jonathan has a new demo boat with the Mercury on it.


----------

